# Duck ID help?



## senor19 (Nov 7, 2012)

I shot this tonight. I am needing some help identifying it....Any thoughts?


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like a mallard cross. Maybe with a gadwall


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Pinny Gadwall hybrid


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

mallard teal cross
This is a very unique and tough bird to identify. The bill is really throwing me off, size and color are wrong for teal or mallard, but with the feathers and feet color this is the only thing I can come up with. The bill does look more like pintail or wigeon though. Whatever it is it's pretty cool! Maybe mallard/pintail cross too.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

You been going out to Farmington fowlmouth


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

duckilla said:


> You been going out to Farmington fowlmouth


 Only one time this week.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Similar one here http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=491777#/forumsite/20501/topics/491777

Neat bird! I see some Gaddy in there as well.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm inclined to think it's a pintail-wood duck hybrid. The bill and wings look like they came from a pintail and the facial markings and small green crest look more like a wood duck's. No matter what it is, that's a cool find.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Weird and way cool. It's he going on the wall?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I vote mallard pin.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

Brewers Duck
Mallard/Gadwall
http://www.aviculture-europe.nl/nummers/09E01A11.pdf


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brettb said:


> Brewers Duck
> Mallard/Gadwall
> http://www.aviculture-europe.nl/nummers/09E01A11.pdf


thank you

.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Mallard x Baikal Teal


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Brewers for sure


----------



## senor19 (Nov 7, 2012)

The picture of his bill looks like a pin but it actually is yellow. Thanks for all the help. After doing my research I have decided it's a brewers. Winner goes to bbrett.


----------

